# je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2012)

Hi,

hab gerade Besuch bekommen. Dachte erst da ist wieder die blöde Schnake an der Wand und wollte gerade mit der Hand zuschlagen. Ein Glück das ich dann doch noch mal richtig an die Wand, 30cm neben mir geschaut hab:shock
Das Prachtexemplar von Winkelspinne hät nen ganz schönen Fleck auf der Tapete gegeben.:beten

Zum Größenvergleich: Die Rippen an der Heizkörperabdeckung haben 15mm Abstand

MfG Frank


----------



## Springmaus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*

Hallo,

   nett! aber lieber bei Dir als bei mir.


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*

Hallo Frank,
das is mal ne nette größe... das hätte nen "klatsch" ergeben....


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*

Servus Frank

Wunderschöne Spinne ...

Wir haben für solche Fälle eine Lebendfalle, aber ob die Spinne sich so schön zusammenlegen kann ... denke unsere Falle wäre fast zu klein 

 
Abstand Heizkörperrippe zu Rippe ca. ~12mm


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*

Krass, die ist echt mal riesig.
Bei uns im Garten ist aktuell auch eine Kreuzsspinneninvasion. Die sind überall. Sind eigentlich recht hübsch an zu sehen. Die schönsten Spinne die ich aber je gesehen hab war die __ Wespenspinne.

Dann mal fleißig füttern, vielleicht wächst sie ja noch


----------



## lissbeth66 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*

Boahhhh, kostet mich 3 Wochen , solange brauche ich um das aus meinem Kopf zu kriegen wenn ich so etwas in der Wohnung habe. Regelrechte Phobie .


----------



## Elfriede (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*

Hallo zusammen,

@Michael,
schöner noch als die __ Wespenspinne ist die Agriope lobata, die es hier auf Paros (auch im Haus) sehr häufig gibt. Hier gibt es überhaupt sehr viele, schöne __ Spinnen. Lästig sind allerdings die vielen Spinnweben in Haus und Garten. Yuccas und Opuntien sind oft richtig eingesponnen.

@karin,
Paros wäre für Dich kein guter Ort, was Spinnen betrifft. Eine Spinnenphobie ist aber sehr gut behandelbar.

Euch allen noch einen schönen Restsonntag und liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## minotaurus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*

Oha, da wären unsere Katzen schon arg überfordert mit.....

Und was hast Du mit der Spinne gemacht? Bei den milden Temperaturen doch wohl nach 
draußen befördert, oder?

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*

Hi Heiko,

was ich mit dem Monstrum gemacht hab? Großen leeren 500g Joghurtbecher drüber, dickes Papier dazwischen geschoben und dann in den Garten rausgeworfen (für meine Korallenfinger wär die etwas zu groß gewesen)

MfG Frank


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*



> Großen leeren 500g Joghurtbecher drüber, dickes Papier dazwischen geschoben und dann in den Garten rausgeworfen



Ist doch besser wie die Lösung mit der Klatsche


----------



## lotta (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*

hi frank... 
guuut dass der joghurt becher leeeer war
stell dir mal sonst die sauerei vor... hihi
lg lotta


----------



## käptniglo (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: je später der Abend umso ungebetener die Gäste*

ich hatte die gleich art gestern abend im wohnzimmer. allerdings deutlich kleiner. trotzdem...sie passte aber auch so eben noch unter ein senfglas. papier drunter und ab nach draußen, wie bei frank...

komischerweise habe ich so mörderexemplare früher nie gesehen...

guido


----------

